# New Member



## Snowyriver

Hello guys, I’m Craig Walls and I live in the Willow area.  Typical story: my mom gave me a Matchbox Snow Trac when I was 5 and have been in love with them since!  Still have it!  Four months ago I didn’t have one and now I have two!

The first one is #1981, a white ambulance model Snow Master, purchased in Big Lake.  It has a seized eng and also something broken on the transaxle.  It pretty much needs to be gone through.

Number 2 is an orange ST4 I found in McCarthy.  It’s older but I can’t remember the ser #.  17__ __.  It does run but puts lots of exhaust smoke into the cab.  Haven’t looked at that yet.  It also needs to be gone through.  When I first got it I drove it around a little and after a long sweeping left turn, it was trying to come out of the track.  Maybe adjusted a little loosely?  Anyway, they’re mine now and I’m excited!


----------



## 300 H and H

You have many hours of work ahead of you, but it will be very much worth it. 
I love my "trac" !! 

Regards, Kirk


----------



## Melensdad

Welcome


WE LOVE PICTURES!!!


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

Welcome to FF!


----------



## JimVT

the tailpipe location is usually the exhaust problem. it comes in the rear door. 
good to have ya.


----------



## 300 H and H

You need and owner operator manual to find out how to adjust the drive chain tension, and the track tension. Lubrication of the variator, is also a must.  

There used to be a printable version here on this site some were from Gold Cord Mines. Any one have a link? 

Regards, Kirk


----------



## NE-Iowa

Welcome and congrats on your machines! I feel like Matchbox was the start of this 12 Step Program to a lot of us. WOuld love to see some pics. Best of luck.

FB.


Snowyriver said:


> Hello guys, I’m Craig Walls and I live in the Willow area.  Typical story: my mom gave me a Matchbox Snow Trac when I was 5 and have been in love with them since!  Still have it!  Four months ago I didn’t have one and now I have two!
> 
> The first one is #1981, a white ambulance model Snow Master, purchased in Big Lake.  It has a seized eng and also something broken on the transaxle.  It pretty much needs to be gone through.
> 
> Number 2 is an orange ST4 I found in McCarthy.  It’s older but I can’t remember the ser #.  17__ __.  It does run but puts lots of exhaust smoke into the cab.  Haven’t looked at that yet.  It also needs to be gone through.  When I first got it I drove it around a little and after a long sweeping left turn, it was trying to come out of the track.  Maybe adjusted a little loosely?  Anyway, they’re mine now and I’m excited!


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Welcome to the Forum!


----------



## Snowyriver

I have pictures but apparently they’re too large of files for uploading.  I’ll have to downsize them and then upload.  The seller of the #1991 ambulance version told me the eng in it is the Porsche one but I’ll have to verify that tomorrow now that I’m armed with info from this great site.

I hope to meet up with locals here in Alaska who are into and use these vehicles.
Thanks for the kind words!  Craig


----------



## nikos

SnowyRiver Welcome to the Forum. Another one SnowTrac Onwer. You don't have to worry about how large *are* the Photos. Just send them. ok 

Nikos


----------



## Snowyriver

*Willow AK*

Photos


----------



## Snowyriver

More


----------



## Snowyriver

More photos


----------



## Snowyriver

The orange one runs.  I was driving it and making shallow short turns to go the other way and it kind of felt like it was binding up, I heard a loud bang, and it did bind up and stopped moving.  Now left front tire is riding up on the metal pieces the sprocket engages.  Now the left front tire is lined up with the center hub, not the outer sprocket like the other side.


----------



## nikos

Snowyriver said:


> The orange one runs.  I was driving it and making shallow short turns to go the other way and it kind of felt like it was binding up, I heard a loud bang, and it did bind up and stopped moving.  Now left front tire is riding up on the metal pieces the sprocket engages.  Now the left front tire is lined up with the center hub, not the outer sprocket like the other side.




Snowyriver Thanks For the Pics.
My opinion is that the Sprocket came to close to the left front tire.
You have to check the Left Track Adjustment for the drive chain, if it is broken.

Any other fotos for the side of engine. We need extra informations 

Nikos


----------



## nikos

From Inside of the cabin.  White Snow Master

Nikos


----------



## Catavenger

Welcome and PLEASE send some snow to Phoenix Arizona! Not that I'm complaining we have had a cool down to only the low 100s!


----------



## Snowyriver

So I got under there yesterday and did some looking.  On the driver side there’s a piece that’s welder onto the axle (looks factory to me, not some add on), it’s kind of shaped like a long triangle with the base arrached to the sprocket axle.  Anyhow, it normally has a hole at the pointed end and it points downward and goes over a bolt.  Well, the pointed end broke off.  Looks like it would keep the sprocket axle in a certain place if it were in place.  I think that’s what let the hub move back onto the tire.  I’ll find some drawings here on the forum and ID the part.  Thanks for the interest and welcomes!  Craig


----------



## Snowyriver

Can anyone give me a link to a blow up of the front axle and sprocket parts?


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

Snowyriver said:


> Can anyone give me a link to a blow up of the front axle and sprocket parts?



They should be in these 

http://www.goldcordmine.com/manuals/Snow Trac and Snow Master/


----------



## Snowyriver

Okay.  So here’s the deal.   On page 30 of the 1975 parts section I found the broken part.  It’s one of two “ears” that are on the opposite side of the chain adjustment rod.  There’s a rod that goes through the two ears.  The outer one’s ear broke off down near the hole the rod runs through.  It looks like the two ears and shaft locate the sprocket and maybe when you tighten/loosen the adj shaft the whole housing pivots to make that happen.  There’s no number or name for the part, although it looks pretty important.  It does seem to be aluminum.  Not sure what I did to break it, though.


----------



## 300 H and H

Snowyriver said:


> Okay.  So here’s the deal.   On page 30 of the 1975 parts section I found the broken part.  It’s one of two “ears” that are on the opposite side of the chain adjustment rod.  There’s a rod that goes through the two ears.  The outer one’s ear broke off down near the hole the rod runs through.  It looks like the two ears and shaft locate the sprocket and maybe when you tighten/loosen the adj shaft the whole housing pivots to make that happen.  There’s no number or name for the part, although it looks pretty important.  It does seem to be aluminum.  Not sure what I did to break it, though.



It would be great if you have the piece that broke off.

Simple Heli Arc job, for the most part. 

If you don't the broken off ear, then one must be fabricated, and this will cost you more. Find a reputable welding shop. Take it from there.

All of this of course after your remove the front axle housing for the repair. 

Regards, Kirk


----------



## Snowyriver

Thanks, I haven’t found it yet.  Do you know if I was right about it’s function?


----------



## redsqwrl

you got that correct. the housing swings. ( yours used to)  it is the course adjustment for the track, and the fine adjustment for the drive chain.

basically the drive chain tension is set, then you go to the back of the machine to fine adjust the track.

when owners don't go to the machine and spend a period of time figuring out how what, effects which, when and where, Items can be forced to failure.

there  is some pretty good engineering and unique ways of getting the machine to work, stare at it a bit to understand the (how) 

those aluminum pieces can get hurt pretty easy loading a trailer or hitting a stump.

I have a broken one I will post a picture of it to see if it is what you are talking about.

of course that will be after work tomorrow 5 PM central


----------



## redsqwrl

sorry for the delay.

Pre-retirement has ended for me temporarily..... I am back to work.

I think you are describing this part.

the power comes to the track drive sprocket from the shaft spinning in the center.

the aluminum housing rotates on the mounts tensioning both the interior drive chain and the outside drive belts........


----------



## Snowyriver

Yep.  I believe the broken ear is on the inboard end.  Broke off just above the hole.  Couldn’t find the little piece.  Still not sure what caused the stress there.  I was doing a careful (I thought) 180* turn.  Maybe it was loose somehow?


----------



## Snowyriver

At this point I would consider trading my two machines for one good, reliable one.  I like the idea of owning two but realistically I won’t be able to fix or work on either until I get my hangar/shop built...probably a year or more.  I’d rather have one that works now.  Any takers?


----------



## redsqwrl

I doubt you will have any trouble finding someone for that trade. your machines look desirable.

I like the ambulance door on the white one.


----------



## St-4174

Anybody know what happened to these rigs ? Just curious.


----------

